# Crew Leader - Southern Vermont



## 802climber (Apr 8, 2017)

Carr Tree & Timber is an ISA Certified Arborist-owned tree and woodland care company, located in Southern Vermont near Mt. Snow and Brattleboro. Our area is known for excellent outdoor recreation, hunting, fishing, and winter sports.

We are a drug/smoke-free family company practicing modern arboriculture with an emphasis on safety and professionalism. We have Sena Bluetooth communications in our helmets (no more yelling!)

We are currently looking to add 1 team member:

(1) Arborist Crew Leader / Climber / Bucket Operator

For job description and application, please visit: *http://www.carrtree.com/employment*

No phone calls - please email or PM with any questions.

Thanks for your interest!


----------



## 802climber (Mar 11, 2018)

This position is available again. Start this spring or early summer. Could be seasonal or year-round depending on your preferences. Relocation/housing assistance available.

For full job description and application please visit http://www.carrtree.com/employment

The web page is under construction but you can click the links to see the PDF files.


----------



## 802climber (Apr 1, 2018)

Now hiring experienced Crew Leader and experienced or entry level Climber/Ground Worker. Looking to have positions filled for May +/-

Please see *carrtree.com/employment* for details


----------



## A10egress (Apr 17, 2018)

hate to troll this but given your location I wish I had more credentials! Good luck and hope you find the right candidate!


----------



## 802climber (Apr 26, 2018)

A10egress said:


> hate to troll this but given your location I wish I had more credentials! Good luck and hope you find the right candidate!



Are you located near us? If you are interested in joining our crew feel free to get in touch and we'll talk about possibilities. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 24, 2018)

Go by your gut feeling. Go for the job you like doing. Your being happy on the job comes first.

I hated my last job of 20years, the money was good, the beanies were good but I hated every minute doing it. I’d rather be in the woods cutting firewood.


----------

